# no-explode vs. Superpump 250



## Srt4Miller (Apr 12, 2006)

Which one do you take, or which one do you think is better??


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 12, 2006)

i have taken both i liked NO-explde alot more.....more focus...more energry....better pumps.....and i didnt have to shit every 5 minutes


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 12, 2006)

does super pump have any caffeine????????


----------



## Getbig82 (Apr 12, 2006)

I like superpump 250 better, better pumps, energy and less expensive. 4 other guys at my gym say the same.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Apr 12, 2006)

Getbig82 said:
			
		

> I like superpump 250 better, better pumps, energy and less expensive. 4 other guys at my gym say the same.



They both have 40 servings and I see No-xplode cheaper more often than I do Super Pump. Where do you guys buy from?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Apr 12, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> does super pump have any caffeine????????


Here are the ingredients::::

Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 1 scoop
Servings Per Container 40
Amount Per Serving
  	% Daily Value

Calories 	32 	
Calories from Fat 	0 	
Total Fat 	0 g 	0%
Saturated Fat 	0 g 	0%
Cholesterol 	0 g 	0%
Sodium 	180 mg 	10%
Potassium 	90 mg 	3%
Total Carbohydrate 	8 g 	3%
Sugars 	0 g 	
Protein 	0 g 	0%
Phosphorus 	280 mg 	32%
Folic Acid 	420 mcg 	105%
Vitamin B12 (as Cyanocobalamin) 	140 mcg 	2333%
Vitamin B6 (as Pyridoxine HCl) 	25 mg 	1250%
Magnesium (Phosphate & Oxide) 	350 mg 	90%
SuperPump250 Proprietary Blend 	20,000 mg 	
*percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

Ingredients: Other Ingredients: Maltodextrin, Citric Acid, Malic Acid, Xanthan Gum, Potassium Phosphate, Natural Orange Flavor, Magnesium Phosphate, Magnesium Oxide, Sucralose, Beta Carotene. SuperPump250 Proprietary Blend [Gaspari Nutrition Novel Compound No. 250 (Patent Pending)]. Anabolic Signaling Complex (Patent Pending): L-Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate (A-AKG), L-Arginine Ketoisocaproate (A-KIC), Tri-Creatine Malate, Creatine Monohydrate, GuaniproTM (Guanidino Propionic Acid), American Ginseng Extract, White Willow Bark Extract (Standardized to 15% Salicin). Lipolytic/Xtreme Focus Agent (Patent Pending): L-Tyrosine, NAC (N-Acetyl-Cysteine), N-Acetyl-Tyrosine, Glucuronolactone, Methylxanthines (Caffeine), Rhodiola Rosea Root Extract (Standardized to 5% Total Rosavins), Ginko Biloba Extract (Standardized to 24% Ginkosides & 6% Terpenes), Vinpocetine, Huperzine. Myogenic Transcription Factor/Agonist (Patent Pending): Taurine, L-Leucine, L-Glutamine, L-Citruline AKG, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine, Acetyl-L-Carnitine, Turkesterone (11,20 Dihydroxyecdysone from Ajuga Turkestanica Extract), Choline Bitartrate. Insulin Secretagogue Complex (Patent Pending): Trimethylglycine, Indole-3-Carbinol, 4-Hydroxyisoleucine (from Fenugreek Seed Extract), Cinnamon Bark Extract (15% Cinnamic Aldehyde), Bacopa Monniera (Standardized for 20% Bacosides A & B). IntraSORB Rapid Absorption - Myo-Hydration Matrix: Potassium Bicarbonate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Potassium Gycerophosphate, Magnesium Glycerophosphate, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Bioperine.


----------



## Srt4Miller (Apr 12, 2006)

I am from IL


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 12, 2006)

Have you guys tried "SizeOn" by Gaspari, the makers of Super Pump 250? I've heard GREAT reviews of this creatine, and I'm tempted to maybe give it a try in my next PCT regimen.

The product may not be comparable to what you guys are debating about, but Gaspari recommends taking the dose as you lift, like it is going to improve performance as you lift. If I try it soon and no one has given it a go I'll let you guys know if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Srt4Miller (Apr 12, 2006)

I just went out and bought the no-explode and when i went lifting today i used 2 scoops about 30mins before. During my work out i felt like i had a lot of engergy and my bar bell curls went up from 85lbs as my 5-6 rep to 95lbs. I was so more focused also. So far no problems with the shits just my huge amount of gas from my P-shakes. I am thinking about going and getting some beano tomorrow. So far i love no-explode. I am also going to try super pump 250 when i run out of this stuff!


----------



## 230plus (Apr 15, 2006)

SP had me going to the toilet alot.


----------



## canuck muscle (Apr 16, 2006)

I have been on Super pump for the last 6 weeks. Nothing spectacular for gains for me. I too have been on the toilet more than I care to lately.


----------



## canuck muscle (Apr 16, 2006)

I voted for superpump only because I havent taken no-explode.


----------



## SuppAddict (Apr 17, 2006)

SuperDUMP 250 sucks, go with no xplode


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> i have taken both i liked NO-explde alot more.....more focus...more energry....better pumps.....and i didnt have to shit every 5 minutes


I've had the opposite experience... SP250 gave me more energy, pumps etc, and doesn't make me feel sick to my stomach, whereas NO-Xplode did...

More than likely, you'll eventually want to try both since everyone's system handles different supplements differently... Personally, VNS Jacked is my favorite NO2-Creatine product (it's only $32 for 60 servings as well).


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 21, 2006)

VNS JACKED??hmm i havent seen it yet....i see no xplode and superpump at my local stores, i go with the no xplode cuz its 35$ instead of 40$ like superpump....


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 22, 2006)

You'll probably have to get it online... I don't really buy sups retail ever.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 22, 2006)

how about bsn nitrix? any good?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 22, 2006)

i think there are better a-akg out there


----------



## Gabrielsmight23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wat's up ppl,  I was reading up on some reviews and ended up here,  but anyway, I would completely recomend NO Explode for anyone, my girlfriends uncle is Brent Scroggins and he was Mr. Arkansas in 06 and he recomended it to me, plus Superpump would and will give anyone the shits I dont care wat they say, it has a good taste tho.  No explode definetly hepled with hevier lifts and more focus.
O yeah, my family owns Smoothie King in Conway Ar. and we sell No explode cheaper! more ppl buy it.


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 8, 2008)

I love superpump. It is much better than NO-Xplode IMO and I have taken them both. I get pretty much the same pumps from both. I get more focus and energy from the superpump250 though. Also the taste of superpump is a lot better in my opinion. NO-Xplode made me shit a lot too


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 8, 2008)

What is 
*no-explode*

and what is
*Superpump 250*


Just weight gainers?


----------



## pimprn (Nov 9, 2008)

k guys ive tried n o xplode super pump and the NEW vpx shotgun shotgun is the best try it out it gives you crazy pumps no wor dof a lie. the only downside is, is that its super expensive compared to the other 2


----------



## koko21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, i literally just took NO-explode 5 mins ago and two minutes after i took it i almost shit myself its ridiculous it happens everytime i take it. and this shit gives me a headache everytime i use it. When i was taking Superpump it was the complete opposite so i say superpump is byfar the better product


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 4, 2009)

Having _your salad tossed_ means _your_ asshole eaten out with Super Pump or NO-Xplode.  I prefer Super Pump.


----------



## JN230 (Nov 4, 2009)

both are decent pre workouts, but the addition of bcaa and insulin potentiators in Superpump250 make it much more worth while than No xplode, yet the newest form of no xplode is totally different but the price doesnt coincide with the ingredients and servings in noxplode


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 4, 2009)

there are better pre workout options

white flood
i prefer caf free


----------



## JonPiven (Nov 6, 2009)

SuppAddict said:


> SuperDUMP 250 sucks, go with no xplod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 no xplode the way to go


----------



## quark (Nov 7, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> there are better pre workout options
> 
> white flood
> i prefer caf free



Definitely agree with you! SP and NO XPlode are notorious for sending you to the shitter and from first hand experience I can attest to that. I really like *USP Labs Jack3d* but I'm gonna try that White Flood since you think it's worth it.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 8, 2009)

hey if you like jack3d stay with it
i personally have never tried it


if you can afford it, and choke down the disgusting taste
NO overload is definitely the best ive tried as far as effects

although i cant seem to find it at many online dealers
and the price is definitely not "right"


----------



## quark (Nov 8, 2009)

Jack3d used to be Jacked when it first came out. It had an ingredient that made it 'fiz' (or bubble). There was some kind of infringement that went on and they had to take the 'fiz' out. Still works the same though. Is that NO Overload by High-Tech? If so its about $10 more a tub from what I can see.


----------



## liljojo4711 (Nov 8, 2009)

dymatize energized xpand has worked teh best for me. no-xplod gave me and my 2 roomates the shits like no other and didnt last half as long. havent tried superpump 250.


----------



## hardrockABS (Nov 15, 2009)

Great! i discovered this thread


----------



## explosive power (Jan 2, 2010)

jchappj said:


> Definitely agree with you! SP and NO XPlode are notorious for sending you to the shitter and from first hand experience I can attest to that. I really like *USP Labs Jack3d* but I'm gonna try that White Flood since you think it's worth it.



Me and my buddies used to call NO-Xplode GO-Xplode because you have to go take a massive crap while you wait to workout.

I voted for other and by other I meant neither.


----------



## NateJohnson3 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's different for everyone, but they both seem to be pretty similar, both make me focused while lifting, both make me shit about 15 minutes after I drink them..they also both seem to fade away or not work as well after about 2 weeks so I buy a tub of both and alternate between the two every other week


----------



## namean (Jan 19, 2010)

Srt4Miller said:


> Which one do you take, or which one do you think is better??


 
Wheres SuperCharge brah?
SuperCharge crushes the 2 you have listed. CRUSHES!
1 scoop of Labradas SuperCharge is all you need and each tub has 50 servings!


----------



## gettin big (Jan 19, 2010)

NO  explode-   RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westb51 (Jan 21, 2010)

superpump gives me the shits. i'm trying something new called hemo rage, anyone else try it? i like it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 21, 2010)

I just picked up a jar of Superpump and I love the stuff. I've used a few things in the past and this one seems to have the most bang for the buck. Nice clean energy, good pumps and it tastes good too.


----------



## mmagiant (Jan 21, 2010)

Taken both, but like Combat Fuel better! (Im cheap)...lol
seen it only at fight 4 Christ MMA so far


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 22, 2010)

NO explode did nothing for me. On the other hand NO shotgun did work rather well. Esp. when stacked with PSLIN,....


----------



## independent (Jan 22, 2010)

I cant believe you people even use this garbage. Save your money. If you need something for focus you shouldnt be training.


----------



## mmagiant (Jan 29, 2010)

*Combat Fuel...*

Google Combat Fuel by Lifesource Nutrition....
KILLS THEM BOTH!!! Ive also you'd v12, shock therapy, and assault.
PRICE PER SERVING.....TAKE THAT!!!! 61 cents......(I like to train on a budget...lol)


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 1, 2010)

NO-XPLODE hands down is the best I have tried.  I have used NO-Shotgun and Superpump 250.  I did not notice anything from the Superpump 250.  Mixed well and had a good taste but that was it.  NO-Shotgun was ok but not as good as NO-XPLODE.  I take 2.5 scoops of NO-XPLODE and love it.  

I have been thinking about trying Black Box.  Anyone like this one?  Or, is there another one out there that is better then NO-XPLODE?  I get great pumps on this stuff and of course would like to increase this but others I have tried are all less effective.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

jacked is the best or protein drink then 200mil caffien same effect..mind over matter...


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried Vasocor from Kat-a-lyst?  I just tried a sample today and I have to say that I am impressed.  I put it right up there with No-Xplode.  I got a great pump from it with some good energy.  Have kept my pump for a good 3 to 4 hours now.  I may add this supplement to my rotation.  Run a canister of it then one of No-Xplode.


----------



## pitman (Feb 2, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I cant believe you people even use this garbage. Save your money. If you need something for focus you shouldnt be training.


best shit ive heard you say..lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2010)

The Capt recommends you try LHJO by Sphing Ter Laboratories . .  that shit get you well jacked


----------



## KelJu (Feb 2, 2010)

I prefer coffee. It is a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2010)

I use Nitro4??? - Nitric Oxide Stimulator with AAKG


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

look there is only one place you buy a dietary supplement at and you all know this


----------



## kev1n (Apr 25, 2010)

jchappj said:


> DSP and NO XPlode are notorious for sending you to the shitter and from first hand experience I can attest to that.



You're a fuking pussy, why do you even lift weights in the first place? Rarely does this happen, and when it does it's just a lil shit, wipe n go. Any No2 will make you shit and the brandname is irrelevant if your body isnt taking no2 at that specific moment.


and I would vote Superpump250 hands down for anyone just _starting off_ with a no2 supplement.


----------



## nni (Apr 25, 2010)

kev1n said:


> You're a fuking pussy, why do you even lift weights in the first place? Rarely does this happen, and when it does it's just a lil shit, wipe n go. Any No2 will make you shit and the brandname is irrelevant if your body isnt taking no2 at that specific moment.
> 
> 
> and I would vote Superpump250 hands down for anyone just _starting off_ with a no2 supplement.



not a good way to start out, bumping an old thread just to insult someone and then add some information that is simply wrong.


----------



## Marat (Apr 26, 2010)

I voted 'other'.

Anadraulic State GT is as effective or better than NO-Xplode and Superpump but you are getting the product for about half the price and you will be supporting a board sponsor as well.


----------



## lehjr73 (May 20, 2010)

i got no-explode and cellmass any users


----------



## kanzor (Jul 30, 2010)

can someone send me a list of stores you can buy super pump 250 at?


----------



## N_I_C_K (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm currently taking NO-explode. I love it. I can't say anything bad about it. I've read a lot of remarks about going to the shitter during a workout though. I personally drink it then drop a duece almost right after. 

Someone said they prefer Jack3d. Wel Jack3d is good but not as good as NO-explode. Yet again, I only take 1 scoop of Jack3d. 1 scoop of NO-explode is probably 2 or 3 times the size of Jack3d. If I put the same amount of powder in both drinks Jack3d would be better. I've done 3 scoops of Jack3d once (I had to motivation to workout and needed to get in a heavy workout before I left for a week) and it was WAY better than NO-explode. Just throwing that information out there.


----------



## kev1n (Jul 30, 2010)

kanzor said:


> can someone send me a list of stores you can buy super pump 250 at?



 It says your from canada.   Best online store in canada:  supplementscanada.com or if you want a retail store in your down, check popeyescanda.com for your cloest location


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 31, 2010)

I like NO-Xplode the best - I have it for breakfast every morning...


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol, for the longest I thought it was only me that had to immediately go to the restroom after taking Superpump250.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 1, 2010)

I like super pump 250 pretty well. Have tried no-explode and it gave me a head ache. Neither of them made me have to take a dump though. One thing I do often is take just 1 caffeine pill before my workout. A whole bottle of them is like 4 bucks and thats basically what your getting in those drinks anyways beside a good flavor.


----------

